# Moving from Italy/Sicily to the UK



## geoffrey223 (Jan 24, 2017)

A friend of mine is looking to move from Sicily to the UK this year. I am uncertain how much she would actually look to bring with her, but there is a possibility that she would need to ship her things over, etc. 

If anyone has experience of this could you share options, experiences, costs? I would like to get an idea of what's possible and how much it may cost as we are trying to plan her budget for the endeavour.

Thanks so much.

G.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

geoffrey223 said:


> A friend of mine is looking to move from Sicily to the UK this year. I am uncertain how much she would actually look to bring with her, but there is a possibility that she would need to ship her things over, etc.
> 
> If anyone has experience of this could you share options, experiences, costs? I would like to get an idea of what's possible and how much it may cost as we are trying to plan her budget for the endeavour.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoffrey, 

I did it the other way. My advice is travel light. Unfortunately those two little stretches of water Dover to Calais and Messina to Villa San Giovanni cost an absolute fortune when trying to move stuff. 

It all depends on how much you really have but for what I wanted to move and it wasnt a lot it worked out cheaper to hire an estate car pack it in and drive myself.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but unless it is sentimental it will be cheaper to buy new again in the UK, especially if your happy to go second hand!

Regards

Kenzo


----------



## geoffrey223 (Jan 24, 2017)

This is what I've been thinking. I've actually been considering the possibility of driving down there myself and hauling her back.

The only issue I can think of is that she has a piano. Thus far I've not been able to get a real answer from her as to whether this would need to come with (i.e., as you say, if it has sentimental value). But if she does want to bring that I'm guessing it is going to cost a bomb to cross those two stretches?

If she doesn't want to take that stuff, how light is light? Simply as much as you can get into a car?

Thanks.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

geoffrey223 said:


> This is what I've been thinking. I've actually been considering the possibility of driving down there myself and hauling her back.
> 
> The only issue I can think of is that she has a piano. Thus far I've not been able to get a real answer from her as to whether this would need to come with (i.e., as you say, if it has sentimental value). But if she does want to bring that I'm guessing it is going to cost a bomb to cross those two stretches?
> 
> ...


Underwear, Socks, Picture of the cat (Not the cat!)

Only joking of course. It completely depends how you are going to do it. I GENUINELY came over on a Ryanair flight and had, 1x Hand Luggage, 1x Suitcase and 1x Guitar. Total cost, 34.99 for the flight, £40 for the luggage, I think it was £100 for the guitar.. cant remember to be honest but it was all in under £300.

If your coming in a car....(and at that point come in a van because petrol is petrol regardless between the two) I would say just pack as much as you can in, won't cost you any less if the vehicle is half empty. 

If your shipping your stuff....dont! Simple really... It WILL get damaged if not lost and if it truly is sentimental I wouldnt want to put it in someone elses hands! I would leave the piano at home in all these scenarios...

Out of curiosity where in Sicily are they?

Kenzo


----------



## geoffrey223 (Jan 24, 2017)

They're in Sant'Anastasia, Catania.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

geoffrey223 said:


> They're in Sant'Anastasia, Catania.


Ah the other end from me I am Palermo region.

Economically Ryanair with a Suitcase (if not at the least to start with providing she has somewhere/one to leave stuff with at the start, you can always move it along later)

Romantically.. Drive it.. Ignoring the fact that driving doesnt get much more scenic than the whole of Italy and France.. or depending on your route Switzerland, Austria.. You will be able to carry more stuff. There are cheaper methods but not much more cheaper and much more riskier. Cheap B&Bs along the way. Will take 24 hours of solid driving to do one way so you will want to plan it over a week or so.

But also think (Assuming she is Sicilian) she is going to find the UK very cold and its not really important if shes in Brighton or Glasgow. She may get homesick and want to come back so you need the bug out plan to be as cheap as the getting there.... or another way of saying that is you dont want it to be as expensive!

Kenzo!


----------

